# INK: washable vs. permanent - pros and cons



## Guillermo_P (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello,

I am just starting to use FP, and noticed that there are basically the above mentioned kinds of inks. Which one do you use and why? I opted for a Parker Quink washable blue as a first test, but then I have a bottle of Parker Quink blue-black permanent that I am a bit afraid to use mainly due to my ignorance... The perm is an oldie, but I have read in another post that old inks should be OK as long as there is no precipitation inside.
How easy is to clean a permanent ink in your FPs? A flush of water will make it or should I use the ammonia/water mixture every time I refill?

Thanks!

Guillermo


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Cleaning pens which are being used regularly should just require water. If you're using the 1:10 water/ammonia solution, you're overreacting. That solution is used only when there are SERIOUS problems with a clogged feed or nib. 

People who's work requires them to write down important documents and keep records that must last decades (Lawyers, bankers, real-estate agents, etc) are the people who will most likely use permanent ink. I personally don't use it. I use Parker Quink washable black in all my fountain pens, and have done since I was seven. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best ink there is and I wouldn't change it  

One should be careful about using old ink. You should first check the condition of the bottle - if the cap is rusty, move away - if the rust's fallen into the ink, that's gone and contaminated it. If the bottle has stuff floating on the surface, or has a mouldy odour, move away. Mould and bacteria in fountain pens causes ABSOLUTE DISASTER. Once the mould gets in, the pen must be completely disassembled and cleaned THOROUGHLY and this can take days to do, as the pen must literally be spotless-clean before it's put back together again. 

Ink should not have stuff lying in the bottom of the bottle. This 'stuff' is the ink-dye and basically it means that there's too much of it and the water can't dissolve it all. In some cases, you can safely add water to the ink and reconstitute it, but in other cases - throw the bottle out. if dye can do that in a bottle, it can do it in a pen, and that could clog it. 

So so-long as the ink is clean, has been sealed properly and doesn't smell or have any sediments, it should be fine to use. There are lots of stories of people using old bottles of ink without any disasters. Just stick away from stuff like Indian ink, iron-gall ink, any powdered/calligraphy ink, Chinese stick-ink and stuff like that.


----------

